# Niger Trigger needs help....pics



## 4g63fan (Apr 3, 2007)

I have recently bought this fish from a local fish store. I have had him for about a week now. He is developing some sort of fin rot. Can anyone look at these pics and see if they have any idea as to what it might be. I'm not sure as to how to start treating this. Thank you. http://new.photos.yahoo.com/wtirado78/albums


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

Thats really bad, I don't know much about triggers. Do you have a local saltwater fish shop?


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

I would contact a moderator ASAP. I hate to see fish die.


----------

